
Apple sold more watches in Q4 2017 than the entire Swiss watch industry - shawnps
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-outsold-the-entire-swiss-watch-industry-in-2017-2018-2?op=1
======
shawnps
This is interesting to me, because I've recently gotten into mechanical
watches as a hobby. If you don't know how a mechanical watch works, I
recommend taking a look at some of these links:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcoIue1Bs8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGcoIue1Bs8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh_8BFDcEkg&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh_8BFDcEkg&feature=youtu.be)

[https://torgoen.com/blogs/blog/mechanical-vs-quartz-watch-
mo...](https://torgoen.com/blogs/blog/mechanical-vs-quartz-watch-movement-how-
do-they-work#)

